# Cupra now at dealership



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

About the only bit of pro-activity the dealership has shown but now have a couple of pics of my new car - arrived at dealer this morning.

Just need to check I have everything I want to go on it ready:

Different mats

Gel number plates

Boot liner

Rear bumper protector

DSG paddle extensions

Key fob cover

OBD Eleven dongle

View attachment 53924


View attachment 53925


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

1st one I’ve seen, and love that colour


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice - loving the colour, will really pop once detailed in the sun


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Had no idea they even did an estate version


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

wish wash said:


> Had no idea they even did an estate version


Best bit about them

4WD 300bhp (stage 1 remap 375!) DSG

Once the Cupra badge is removed they are very discreet. I can't get past the 4 exhausts on the Golf R estate... Just shouts....rob me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that is very nice Andy, I too like the colour, I bet you are buzzing and you can't wait to take delivery of it. :driver:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Now that is very nice Andy, I too like the colour, I bet you are buzzing and you can't wait to take delivery of it. :driver:
> 
> View attachment 53934


The default choice was of course a Golf R estate but this appealed because of its relative rarity and I always like an underdog


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks fab Andy :thumb:

I know that Dealership ! :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> Best bit about them
> 
> 4WD 300bhp (stage 1 remap 375!) DSG
> 
> Once the Cupra badge is removed they are very discreet. I can't get past the 4 exhausts on the Golf R estate... Just shouts....rob me.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Very nice SIR!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Looks fab Andy :thumb:
> 
> I know that Dealership ! :lol:


Hope you have had better service then I have had


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

375 hp out of a VAG 4-Cylinder? Sounds a bit dangerous


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

AMAZING Colour ! Enjoy..........


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I really like that !


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

I bet this a rare car. Never been in a new style seat. What's the build quality like?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ken m sport said:


> I bet this a rare car. Never been in a new style seat. What's the build quality like?


The ones I have been in seem very solid - maybe not so much squishy plastics as in VWs but certainly no worse than my 1 Series


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ken m sport said:


> I bet this a rare car. Never been in a new style seat. What's the build quality like?


Totally different beast but my company car is a Seat Leon 1.5d tourer with 60k on the clock and all it's had is tyres, windscreen and service parts, pads, filters etc...

Not once has it let me down and the adaptive cruise is great and so easy to use. Build quality imo, is spot on. Stereo/DAB is very punchy for a basic set up.

There's a pre-reg Blue one on the trader @ £30k that I tried to tempt the wife towards but she wasn't interested as it looked too much like my car!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Love the colour choice too!

Had a few of this shape Leon as Courtesy cars when I had my Exeo...we nearly bought one!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Starbuck88 said:


> Absolutely stunning! Love the colour choice too!
> 
> Had a few of this shape Leon as Courtesy cars when I had my Exeo...we nearly bought one!


I had a Leon 1.4 SE as a hire car last year and was pretty impressed with it - when it came to looking around for replacements for the BMW I kind of had an idea what I wanted / needed:

Wanted - reasonably quick, decent traction (a must after the BMW), decent spec, a little bit of stealth

Needed - decent boot space now I have 2 dogs, under £400 per month

A few cars ticked the boxes but the Leon ticked more of them than any other (after I had ruled out an Octavia VRs245 due to supply **** up)

I suppose I have lost some of the stealth because of the colour but whilst I like Desire Red and Mystery Blue something about the Eclipse Orange just made me want it more than the other colours


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice that mate. Needle sweep, one touch folding mirrors and blip locking are a must.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

color is perfect, but looks like a any RS# from Audi... more like a avant and not hatchback..

I dont mean is bad, just saying, congratulations


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Very nice that mate. Needle sweep, one touch folding mirrors and blip locking are a must.


What is blip locking Mark?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> Very nice that mate. Needle sweep, one touch folding mirrors and blip locking are a must.


Can you do this easy via OBD Eleven?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Can you do this easy via OBD Eleven?


Bit involved using long coding but dead easy using the Apps


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What is blip locking Mark?


its like an alarm when you lock the car. It's more like a chirp....chirp but it's a nice feature. Most of the toys on the seat have to be unlocked but the dongle only cost me £14 and the subscription is free for a month if you agree the yearly subs, I just stopped it after I got what I wanted.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> Can you do this easy via OBD Eleven?


 I used carista but obd eleven can also do it.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, however I'm going to be the first to say I don't like the colour.
Love the car, although I would have picked Mystery Blue.
Each to their own as the saying goes


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

dholdi said:


> Sorry, however I'm going to be the first to say I don't like the colour.
> Love the car, although I would have picked Mystery Blue.
> Each to their own as the saying goes


Absolutely understand but you're wrong 

Its definitely a marmite colour - I still have not seen the colour on a car, just photos - ordered it blind and perhaps by the end of 2 years with it I will wish I was


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well first congrats Andy and I love the colour, im a big fan boy of BMW Sakhir orange and that looks great, enjoy


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Hope you have had better service then I have had


The Dealer only contacted me to say my Cupra had arrived & to arrange a collection date
My main contact was via email which they responded to within a day, which, if I'm being honest its the way I like it
They're on the look out for a PCH deal on an Ibiza FR for the wife at the mo


dholdi said:


> Love the car, although I would have picked Mystery Blue.


Me too 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404053


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Best bit about them
> 
> 4WD 300bhp (stage 1 remap 375!) DSG
> 
> Once the Cupra badge is removed they are very discreet. I can't get past the 4 exhausts on the Golf R estate... Just shouts....rob me.


Wait what? An R estate? I had no idea.

I really like that, never seen one and I'm liking the orange! Pics when it's sunny, bet it looks great tomorrow!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks superb! When you picking up?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rowan83 said:


> Looks superb! When you picking up?


12th May - to coincide with return of the current car and insurance renewal


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Don't know whether your Cupra may be effected by this mate
https://forums.seatcupra.net/index.php?threads/attention-anyone-due-to-collect-new-car.444013/


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Don't know whether your Cupra may be effected by this mate
> https://forums.seatcupra.net/index.php?threads/attention-anyone-due-to-collect-new-car.444013/


Thankfully not - did not want / need the wireless charging


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bristle Hound said:


> Don't know whether your Cupra may be effected by this mate
> https://forums.seatcupra.net/index.php?threads/attention-anyone-due-to-collect-new-car.444013/





andy665 said:


> Thankfully not - did not want / need the wireless charging


Wow, just had a read through - looks to be due to the signal booster (the wireless charger etc, doesn't appear to be the problem) - and only applicable to UK cars...


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Wow, just had a read through - looks to be due to the signal booster (the wireless charger etc, doesn't appear to be the problem) - and only applicable to UK cars...


Affecting Skoda and VW as well


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

andy665 said:


> Affecting Skoda and VW as well


Yes, looks like all the VW - Audi group that has the signal boost as an option...

An oversight on their part or ???


----------

